# strange behaviour



## deogan (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a single albino kerbensis in my tank with other american cichlids. I have made various hide outs in the tank. The kerb has occupied one of them and keeps in it. I have noticed something strange. I takes out a few grains of gravel from inside the hideout and spits it out. By doing so it has made a really deep well inside the hideout. what is it trying to do? it is other wise not stressed and is also feeding properly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Your kribensis sounds fine to me. My kribs do this quite a lot too. When they throw the gravel out of the cave like that, they're either digging a spawning pit or just making the cave more comfortable.

Sounds like normal behaviour to me


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

yep, normal behavior


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow they do that? thts pretty cool


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Ha, you think THAT'S bad, you should see what my Midas does. I'll vacuum the gravel and even everything out, and within a couple hours it looks like a frickin' mountain range. I'll post some pictures sometime  





kbjunior8 said:


> wow they do that? thts pretty cool


----------



## deogan (Oct 10, 2007)

love to see some pics


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

All my cichlids do this too . my jd makes a mountain too eh


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Yes, typical cichlid behavior 

You should see the mess my africans make after I have worked so hard to make their tank nice and pretty... they blow through ripping up the plastic plants, tossing about gravel. Just means s/he is a happy cichlid


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll do a little tank cleanup next week and the take a progression of photos to post. He is just ridiculous- I can't do anything in there. I have a bunch of rocks that I arrange nicely as to give him some hideouts and such, and he just rips them all down. Some of these are big rocks, too. I've seen him do it- he'll widen his jaw and snap at the rocks, and pull them backwards. It's awesome to watch, but he sure does make a mess of things! I also have to be quick about rearranging things- he likes it his way, and if I stick my arm in the tank to move things around, he charges me over and over and tries to bite me. It's pretty funny to watch him attack the gravel vacuum and the magnetic glass cleaner too


----------

